# how config netctl static ip?

## pmam

Hi,

I tried to configure static ip with netctl in gnome/systemd (I do not know if it is possible with NetwotkManager?) -  

I followed the example but it is not working. I have a simple network - one Ethernet interface with router - 

I do not know where to insert the right values and if all of them are in use - Routes, Gateway, DNS...

In RC system I configured  like that:

```
dns_domain_lo="mg_domain"

config_enp2s0="10.0.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.0.0.255"

routes_enp2s0="default via 10.0.0.138"
```

----------

## pmam

OK - I worked it out: From Gnome main menu - 

settings > network > preferences > IPv4 and fill in all nessecary data.

Now I have a static IP ...  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Please let me know if I have to have networkmanager/netctl, for static ip, or this feature is included in Gnome?

EDIT: It is highly recommended to add the below command when using static ip with systemd - For instance, Minidlnla did not work for me without, and it fixed more issues! 

```
systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service
```

----------

